# Apache Server, Help



## CountPike (Feb 11, 2005)

Im trying to set up an Authentication for my Apache server, ie. to password a directory or two

However the manual says use the htpasswd.exe file to create a password directory with passwords etc..
Thing is every time I run it it just disappears and nothing happens and It doesn't tell you how to do it otherwise.  

Cna anyone help?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 11, 2005)

Which version of Apache?  2.x or 1.x?  Also, which platform?


----------



## AnimEdge (Feb 11, 2005)

you hosting it youself or what?
i know my host is pretty touchy on what he lets us play with


----------



## CountPike (Feb 12, 2005)

Its Apache 2.1 i think (apache 2. summit) and running on Windows XP.  For some reason when i click the program it appears and is gone in less than a second.  The server is on my computer


----------



## Ping898 (Feb 12, 2005)

You probably hae to run the program in a dos command prompt for it to run in a way that you can see what is happening


----------



## CountPike (Feb 12, 2005)

The thing is that is near impossible with my level of knowledge.  Mainly ebcause with Win XP Windows XP IS the DOS so you cant do as muchas your normally could with standard DOS 6 on Win 9X


----------



## PeachMonkey (Feb 12, 2005)

You need to fire up a command shell, figure out where htpasswd.exe is installed, and run it from that directory in the command shell, as Ping898 already stated.

 Windows XP has a fully functioning command shell... you can find it by going to Start->All Programs->Accessories->Command Prompt.


----------



## CountPike (Feb 12, 2005)

Yes but you cant go directly to C:\  If it was that simple do you think I would be asking?


----------



## PeachMonkey (Feb 13, 2005)

What do you mean, you can't go directly to C:\?  If you mean "dump out of Windows into a DOS-only environment", you're right, since Windows XP isn't based on DOS, but if you mean "run a command-prompt with access to C:\ or any other path on any drive", you're wrong.  

You've been able to that on every Windows NT-based system since Windows NT 3.1, including Windows XP and Windows Server 2003, via the command prompt.

And since what Ping and I are telling you to do involves the latter, that's all you need to do.

Fire up the Windows XP command prompt and run htpasswd.exe from inside that shell.  It really is that simple.  That way, instead of the application immediately disappearing, you'll be able to see whatever message it's trying to display.


----------



## Autocrat (Feb 13, 2005)

Not sure, but you could locate the  ".htaccess" and ".htpassword", then open them in notepad !


----------



## CountPike (Feb 14, 2005)

Open compiled machine code in notepad...
Somehow I dont think that will work


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 14, 2005)

Neither of those are compiled.  They are plain text files which control access to web directories.


----------

